# Lidl Plunge Saw - Extra Track



## galleywood

Last Thursday I bought the Lidl Plunge Saw (PTSS 1200 B1) after reading various posts on this forum.

Today I contacted the Service Hotline (0871 5000 720 - £0.10/minute) and asked if I could purchase extra track - I was transferred to Lidl's supplier (Kampernass) in Germany and they have emailed a quote to me for (2) sections of track at a cost of *£10.54* including postage.

I am waiting for a revised quote - to include a connector bar for the track.

Payment can be by Paypal or Bank Transfer and delivery is stated to be (2) weeks.

I am sure that some members have asked about extra track, but I have not been able to find out who they are, as I cannot get the search facilty to work.


----------



## powertools

I purchased the Parkside track saw when they were last on offer a year ago and have made do with the tracks it came with by sliding them along. If extra tracks are available at the price you are saying i would buy more, please keep us informed how you get on.


----------



## beech1948

What sizes of extra track are available please


----------



## Racers

I am interested in extra track, let us know how you get on. 

Pete


----------



## galleywood

Track length 700mm.
I assume they are only sold in sets of two.


----------



## katellwood

also interested,

Thanks


----------



## Rorschach

Blimey, if that's right it's a very good price.


----------



## Droogs

Frau battleaxe must have retired, cos as we know ..... All together now " Ze Track Izz Long enuff"


----------



## jnw010

galleywood":81msd72f said:


> (2) sections of track at a cost of *£10.54* including postage.



:shock: 
And including postage from Germany.


----------



## Bodgers

That is crazy cheap. Surely the postage alone comes to that?

My Dewalt tracks were £50 a track for the 1m lengths....


----------



## marcros

do the tracks fit the festoon saw?


----------



## Racers

Some one did say the saw fits the Festool track, so I guess so.

Pete


----------



## Rorschach

Lidl/festool tracks are interchangeable. I use my lidl saw on a festool track and it works perfectly.


----------



## bracspin

Just an update on the initial post by Galleywood - thanks. I contacted Lidl customer services yesterday using their freephone number 0800 9777766. After taking some initial contact details they passed me on to their supplier Kompernass. They can supply two pieces of 700mm guide rails but not the connectors. They usually sell these as replacements rails only. I ordered 2 at a cost of £10.61 including delivery and will make my own connectors based on the one I have. They email you an invoice were you can pay by bank transfer or PayPal. The lady I spoke to said there is a PayPal link but it does not work. You will need to login to your own PayPal account and enter payment to [email protected]. A very easy and smooth transaction. Well done Lidl!

They are still incredibly cheap so well worth the buy.

Pete


----------



## galleywood

I have not had the revised quote to include the connector - and from what *bracspin* wrote, it won't be coming.

So I have ordered the two sections of track as per the original quote - £10.54 = 11.50 Euros.

They should be with me in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Racers

I shall be ordering some as soon as I get the IME number off the box! (just rang up and found that out)

Unless some one can tell me it.

Pete


----------



## galleywood

Pete

Do you mean the IAN number? 
For this year's plunge saw it is 282495.


----------



## bracspin

Hi Pete

I was not asked for any number. Just said I wanted two additional guide rails for the Parkside PTSS 1200 plunge saw and that was enough.

Pete


----------



## Racers

Thanks chaps, just rang again and ordered them!

Pete


----------



## Rorschach

Even though I have 2 x 700mm and a 1400mm I am tempted to get a bit more just because the price is so good. I wonder if I could put it to use in a special jig or something?


----------



## galleywood

Exactly!


----------



## katellwood

Mine arrived today, ordered 4 days ago, total cost £8.86 (9.66 euro)

Also included the jointing bar 

Well Happy


----------



## galleywood

katellwood

Did you order via Lidl/Kompernass?


----------



## katellwood

Phoned Lidl who transferred me to Kompernass with a ref no, paid via paypal, they arrived today


----------



## Racers

Mine came as well, and with some 13x5mm steel filed down to 12 mm and drilled and taped I now have a 2.8 meter rail. 


Pete


----------



## galleywood

katellwood

OK, thanks, I will have to follow up on my order.

The 2nd quote I mentioned previously arrived eventually but by that time I had placed an order againgst the original quote.
Unfortunately I did not notice that the 2nd quote referrenced the same order number as the 1st - so I assume Kompernass have a quote and an order that don't match.


----------



## bracspin

Mine also arrived today. What a bargin!

Pete


----------



## Treeeeee

katellwood":qx5esn2z said:


> Mine arrived today, ordered 4 days ago, total cost £8.86 (9.66 euro)
> 
> Also included the jointing bar
> 
> Well Happy



Very glad to know it fits the Dewalt Saw. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## katellwood

Treeeeee":29i0niby said:


> katellwood":29i0niby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine arrived today, ordered 4 days ago, total cost £8.86 (9.66 euro)
> 
> Also included the jointing bar
> 
> Well Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad to know it fits the Dewalt Saw.
> 
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...


been caught by photobucket. now using ingur

Yes fits a dewalt saw, dewalt saws are slightly different from other tracksaws as both sides of the track can be used. the shortfall to this is that the back of a dewalt track cannot be backed up to dowels/pins as used on festool tables etc bought these tracks to now hopefully facilitate this


----------



## skipdiver

Which all goes to show how much some companies rip off the consumer. If they can ship these from Germany for this price, why are the ones from Festool, Makita and Dewalt etc, so damn expensive? 

Do these work with my Makita track saw anybody know?


----------



## Rorschach

These must selling at a loss surely to be able to ship them over for that price!


----------



## Racers

Its funny the track is made in long lengths and then cut into smaller lengths and we join them back together!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnDUYZHDQAg

Pete


----------



## powertools

Lidl and their suppliers are not selling this stuff at a loss. It just goes to show the true cost and how some other suppliers are just trading on long established brand names that can still command a premium price for the same item.


----------



## keithkarl2007

I went straight to the Koppernass website. It doesn't show it there but shows all the Parkside tools and replacement parts and batteries.


----------



## Racers

I had some of the steel bar left over and some cheap F clams from Lidl/Aldi.
So I knocked the heads off the two small ones which was surprisingly easy to do, cut the end off as it had a hole, I guess for a non-existent pin!
Files about 3mm off each side of the clamp bar and made a rectangular hole in each piece of bar by drilling, chiselling and filing, I filed a taper to the outer side and riveted over the end of the clamp bar, not forgetting to put the clamp head back on!



Clamps by Racers, on Flickr

While I was riveting I noticed that the filings where being attracted to a magnetised 2mm drill bit.



The great attractor by Racers, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## Bodgers

powertools":30cmq7c1 said:


> Lidl and their suppliers are not selling this stuff at a loss. It just goes to show the true cost and how some other suppliers are just trading on long established brand names that can still command a premium price for the same item.



Hmmm... I am not so sure. The delivery costs from Germany alone for this item must be fairly close to the total cost people are paying here...

It wouldn't surprise me that this is a special price given the Lidl deal and it is actually a loss maker (and the cost is purely a cover for the delivery) or some kind of error. When you compare the cost of say, aluminium extrusions from China, it says this just isn't a real price. Yes, Festool will be making a healthy profit on their tracks, but I don't believe there is main line manufacturer (Bosch, Dewalt etc.) that has a track over 1m that sells for less than £40 - which I think is telling...


----------



## Rorschach

Bodgers":3ofmvd25 said:


> powertools":3ofmvd25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lidl and their suppliers are not selling this stuff at a loss. It just goes to show the true cost and how some other suppliers are just trading on long established brand names that can still command a premium price for the same item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I am not so sure. The delivery costs from Germany alone for this item must be fairly close to the total cost people are paying here...
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me that this is a special price given the Lidl deal and it is actually a loss maker (and the cost is purely a cover for the delivery) or some kind of error. When you compare the cost of say, aluminium extrusions from China, it says this just isn't a real price. Yes, Festool will be making a healthy profit on their tracks, but I don't believe there is main line manufacturer (Bosch, Dewalt etc.) that has a track over 1m that sells for less than £40 - which I think is telling...
Click to expand...



I agree, postage cost for a large item is at least 50% of the cost there and you cannot tell me a company can make those tracks and a profit for 1-2 Euro?


----------



## jnw010

Why would the factory sell guide rails direct at a loss? What are they loss leading?

Anyway, how are you guys getting on with joining the rail? I've had to file the ends of mine to get it square - it then goes together pretty much dead straight. I'm also using a door handle square bar which is a decent friction fit (I may drill and tap it later) as an additional joiner. 
Are there any other tricks or tips?


----------



## Racers

I cut some off the bottom of a door for a someone yesterday and it worked a treat!
I connected al my lengths of track and they looked nice and straight.

Pete


----------



## Doug71

jnw010":3vhf6q3l said:


> Why would the factory sell guide rails direct at a loss? What are they loss leading?
> 
> Anyway, how are you guys getting on with joining the rail? I've had to file the ends of mine to get it square - it then goes together pretty much dead straight. I'm also using a door handle square bar which is a decent friction fit (I may drill and tap it later) as an additional joiner.
> Are there any other tricks or tips?



Even the Festool rails are not guaranteed square at the ends, they recommend using a straight edge to line them up instead of butting the ends together.

Doug


----------



## galleywood

jnw010

Could you post some pics of your door handle square bar additional joiner please.


----------



## Bodgers

jnw010":1qfz7g1z said:


> Why would the factory sell guide rails direct at a loss? What are they loss leading?
> 
> Anyway, how are you guys getting on with joining the rail? I've had to file the ends of mine to get it square - it then goes together pretty much dead straight. I'm also using a door handle square bar which is a decent friction fit (I may drill and tap it later) as an additional joiner.
> Are there any other tricks or tips?


It could be part of a wider deal that they have with Lidl to cover costs, who knows...it also could be a genuine mistake...

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## iNewbie

Maybe the track is made to a minimum order and they have more tracks than saws.


----------



## jnw010

galleywood":2hyif6yb said:


> jnw010
> 
> Could you post some pics of your door handle square bar additional joiner please.



the-lidl-plunge-saw-t90209-30.html
I robbed the idea from another thread.


----------



## Keith Clague

A word of caution:-
The Lidl tracks are very good, and cheap replacements are available from Kompernass in pairs, with the joining bars. Just watch where you store them! 

I had a nice wee gap between my CH boiler and the wall that would protect them from damage - it did. However, the constant low level heat caused the glue holding the plastic splinter guards to soften and let the rubber guard migrate both horizontally and vertically, rendering them useless. If you use them to align the ends of the track for the cut, as is normal, the cut will be in the wrong place.

Just store then flat, or somewhere cool. I purchased two more sets as they were so cheap, cheaper than buying new rubber strips elsewhere. The only downside was that I had to wait months until they got new stock.


----------



## basssound

Do you know if they have the option for longer lengths of the track, instead of joining several pieces.


----------



## Rorschach

My rubber strip did the same in my garage workshop, only the lidl track though, not my festool.
Not a massive problem, I put them back in place and re-trimmed a fraction of a mm off the edge. The new glue/tape is holding much better.


----------



## Poe

Just picked up on the additional guide rail offered by Kompernass rang them to order but was quoted £17.?? Still a bargain I suppose but think I joined the party bit too late (again!)


----------



## Spragnut

Aluminium extrusion in today's market is amazingly cheap, its a tough market as well. They will be producing this at huge quantities, with the die cost, I imagine, around the <£3k mark a 5 meter length will probably cost them a couple of quid, if not less depending on alloy used and the tonnage at order. They will be manufacturing this in the far east, where it will be anosided as well and shipping it by container loads. 

Shipping from Europe can be dirt cheap as well if you have deals in place. I wouldn't be surprised if they use a distribution company to package and send their goods, it makes little sense to do it yourself it you don't do it daily.

I agree, their not making a huge amount of profit, I think their way of thinking is you'll be better off achieving 20% profit and turning over large customer numbers, than 50% profit and fewer customers.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafezetter

Well my experience of Kompernass is somewhat different

I emailed them as per Lidl support suggestion - and didn't get a reply for two days.

Then I was told the price including shipping was £19.01

Just a tad different than 18 months ago - no joining bar available either despite my asking.

Price is still cheap enough, but not quite the bargain it was previously, so I only ordered one extra set instead of two.

I'm waiting for it to arrive - but also noticed on the two track sections that came with the saw, the rubber strip was positioned well off where it was supposed to be, protruding too far out as there is a guide for them on the underside, and I had to remove and replace both of them.

I hope that won't be the case for the extra sections, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## galleywood

When I ordered my extra track from Kompernass I was told that it did not include the jointing bar.
However when the track arrived the bar was included - the packaging was just the same as for the original track.


----------



## Setch

Same here, I ordered multiple sets, was told no joining bars in stock, but every package of rails contains a joining bar and Allen key.


----------



## sammy.se

They don't sell the bar separately, (but it comes in the pack). That's what the confusion comes from.

Yes, the foam cushion on the underside of my tracks was also well off.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rafezetter

sammy.se":3m8zoyqz said:


> They don't sell the bar separately, (but it comes in the pack). That's what the confusion comes from.
> 
> Yes, the foam cushion on the underside of my tracks was also well off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Ahh I wasn't referring to the foam but the leading edge rubber strip - had I used it as was, I'd have mangled it on the very first use.

I'm quite surprised at how thin the blade kerf is - as supplied just 1.5mm.


----------



## rafezetter

Just another update - Despite paying early morning friday I have only just received word of despatch from the factory today, wednedsay - 3 (or 4 if you count saturdays) working days later.

And presumably another week to get to me.

So DO keep that in mind.

I've also asked them why the cost has almost doubled in the last 18 months - coincidentally the same period of Brexit...... make your own minds up on that.


----------



## Steve Maskery

rafezetter":4tgzk56v said:


> Ahh I wasn't referring to the foam but the leading edge rubber strip - had I used it as was, I'd have mangled it on the very first use.



That is exactly what you are supposed to do, it makes it zero-clearance for that particular blade.


----------



## Bodgers

rafezetter":191pqht0 said:


> Well my experience of Kompernass is somewhat different
> 
> I emailed them as per Lidl support suggestion - and didn't get a reply for two days.
> 
> Then I was told the price including shipping was £19.01
> 
> Just a tad different than 18 months ago - no joining bar available either despite my asking.
> 
> Price is still cheap enough, but not quite the bargain it was previously, so I only ordered one extra set instead of two.
> 
> I'm waiting for it to arrive - but also noticed on the two track sections that came with the saw, the rubber strip was positioned well off where it was supposed to be, protruding too far out as there is a guide for them on the underside, and I had to remove and replace both of them.
> 
> I hope that won't be the case for the extra sections, but I'm not hopeful.



Ordered today and price quoted today incl delivery was £17.52 (19.50 EUR)

So either they are making the prices up as they go along or that was the EUR amount 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se

Could just be that because they are not a retail outfit, they are simply adjusting prices based on commodity or manufacturing prices, i.e. Aluminum.

Even with slightly higher prices (sometimes), I think it's great service and great value.


----------



## Bodgers

Mine arrived today via UPS, and through the letterbox(!)

Not sure that is going to do any thing for their accuracy hitting a hardwood floor from a height.




Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic.Watson

Are there any reviews of the saw kicking about? I’ve seen other posts on the tracks and that it’s on offer again but just wondered if the saw is worth getting or whether it’s worth spending a bit more and getting one from the bigger brands.


----------



## Bodgers

It shouldn't 'kick around' - it should be fully seated on the track, there are adjusters to change tension on the track.

As to whether it is worth it over the more expensive brands, only you can decide. I have the Dewalt and I like it. I think with a decent blade and a bit of tweaking it probably isn't too far away from the cut quality of something like the Dewalt. Comparing the quality of the tracks, the Dewalt tracks are slightly better finished and join slightly more precisely, but there isn't a lot in it. 

If things like Soft Start and the ability to get perfect performance out of the box are important then you'll want the more expensive saws.

Worth noting that the warranty is pretty good on the Parkside, Lidl will pretty much just give you your money back if you return it.

the-lidl-plunge-saw-t90209-45.html


----------

